# Ipamorelin... what is the best complementary peptide to stack it with.



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe its my age or something, but these peptides are giving me the nut ache.

The more I think I have learned the more confusion gets thrown in the mix :whistling:

i have just been reading that CJC1295 without DAC is not the same as MOD GRF 1-29 which I was lead to

believe were the same. Apparently not.......



> *What are the Differences Between ModGRF(1-29) and CJC-1295*
> 
> Sometimes incorrectly referred to as CJC-1293 or CJC-1295 without DAC, Modified GRF (1-29) is different from any "CJC" peptide in that it lacks a lysine conjugate and it is not a drug affinity complex (DAC for short). DACs are a class of peptide analog that are bound by a lysine link to a reactive chemical called maleimidoproprionic acid (MPA). (Teichman et al, 2006) In vivo MPA binds almost exclusively to albumin, and the active life of the bound peptide becomes equal to the circulating life of albumin; in human plasma, this is approximately ten days. CJC-1293 is a single-substituted 29-amino analog of GHRH bound to MPA, making it a DAC. CJC-1295 is a tetrasubstituted 29-amino analog of GHRH bound to MPA, also making it a DAC.
> 
> ...


So taking this into account which do we need to be using of these too peptides along side ghrp 6/ ghrp 2/ Ipamorelin for

the best results, or does one go better with one or the other, or is it a time/frequency relevant option which deligates the

best option.

Sorry for the questions and if I have missed the obvious here, just would like to clear this up in my own mind.

Perhaps at my age I should stay with the old school ways and stick to test........ :laugh:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Ipam pre-bed with ghrp-2, mod grf 1-29 with ghrp-2 for all other shots


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

need2bodybuild said:


> Ipam pre-bed with ghrp-2, mod grf 1-29 with ghrp-2 for all other shots


So we are saying mod grf 1-29 and not to use CJC1295 without DAC with any of the main peptides ( ipam/ ghrp6/ ghrp2).

Also is using ipam along side ghrp2 better than using ipam along side mod grf 1-29, I always thought that using a main pep

along with mod grf 1-29 / CJC1295 without DAC to enhance affect was the best way to go.

Thanks for the input buddy....... :thumbup1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

raptordog said:


> So we are saying mod grf 1-29 and not to use CJC1295 without DAC with any of the main peptides ( ipam/ ghrp6/ ghrp2).
> 
> Also is using ipam along side ghrp2 better than using ipam along side mod grf 1-29, I always thought that using a main pep
> 
> ...


lol, sorry mate don't listen to me, i meant ipam with mod grf and then ghrp-2 with mod grf the rest of the day.

Mod grf 1-29 and cjc 1295 without dac are the same the latter being the original company that first produced the peptide i think.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

here's a link to info from Pscarb if you've not seen already mate - http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link buddy, I have spent a few hours on pete's site reading up, also dats forum too.

just cannot seem to get a clear answer though I have just pulled up this which I am looking over......



> This Article is now out of date. CJC-1295 is counterproductive should not be used because of its effect on GH "bleed".
> 
> Partial explanation (Oct 21, 2009)
> 
> ...


So looks like mod grf 1-29 is the one to use for best enhancement, which is abit concerning as lots of members on here seem

to be using CJC-1295.

thank again for the heads up........ :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CJC1295 w/o DAC is the same as MOD GRF 1-29 in its actions (in fact they both started life as GRF 1-44) the reason why it is said on Dats forum that you should not use the CJC1295 wo Dac is because there should be no one selling it as the name was created by the company that altered GRF 1-44 (CJC are the companies initials) and that company no longer exists so by that fact there should be no more CJC 1295 wo DAC confusing i know.

both CJC1295 wo DAC and MOD GRF 1-29 are GHRH peptides and both act the same way when combined with any GHRP (GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipremalin) so yes you can use both.......

what is different is CJC1293 and CJC1295 with DAC do not use these at all....


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

After doing my own research on the subject my understanding is CJC1295 was found to have a 'tail' of useless aminos that have no effect on the bodys GH production. Mod GRF 1-29 has that tail removed, therefore mg to mg you have more of the amino chain that amplifies the GH pulse.

This is why its more expensive though, as it require one more phase in its synthesis.

That is my understanding, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dusher said:


> After doing my own research on the subject my understanding is CJC1295 was found to have a 'tail' of useless aminos that have no effect on the bodys GH production. Mod GRF 1-29 has that tail removed, therefore mg to mg you have more of the amino chain that amplifies the GH pulse.
> 
> This is why its more expensive though, as it require one more phase in its synthesis.
> 
> That is my understanding, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


this is incorrect, there are 15 amino's from the original GRF 1-44 which are useless and removed this is the same for both Mod GRF and CJC1295 wo DAC the differences between CJC1295 with DAC and CJC1293 is the half life of the drug (1293 being very short (5min) and 1295 w DAC being very long (several days)) but without DAC and Mod GRF in there actions are the same


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> CJC1295 w/o DAC is the same as MOD GRF 1-29 in its actions (in fact they both started life as GRF 1-44) the reason why it is said on Dats forum that you should not use the CJC1295 wo Dac is because there should be no one selling it as the name was created by the company that altered GRF 1-44 (CJC are the companies initials) and that company no longer exists so by that fact there should be no more CJC 1295 wo DAC confusing i know.
> 
> both CJC1295 wo DAC and MOD GRF 1-29 are GHRH peptides and both act the same way when combined with any GHRP (GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipremalin) so yes you can use both.......
> 
> what is different is CJC1293 and CJC1295 with DAC do not use these at all....


Many thanks for stepping up to the table and clearing that up Pscarb, it does get a little confusing, especially for the older end lol 

Just a quick question and your opinion...... I know peps plus gh is possibly the best way to go, but in your view do you think

that peps can replace or be better than gh directly one to one head on comparision... I realise it not as simple as that but

sort of a rough opinion.

thanks again for your time :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

raptordog said:


> Many thanks for stepping up to the table and clearing that up Pscarb, it does get a little confusing, especially for the older end lol
> 
> Just a quick question and your opinion...... I know peps plus gh is possibly the best way to go, but in your view do you think
> 
> ...


the approx iu value for saturation dose peptides Is 1.13iu of natural GH release if you was to compare 1.13 iu of GH from peptides (your own natural GH) and 1.13iu of synthetic GH then your natural pulsed GH will win every time as it is the GH that has got you from boy to man.......there is a more complex reply but it is late and it has been a long week


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the approx iu value for saturation dose peptides Is 1.13iu of natural GH release if you was to compare 1.13 iu of GH from peptides (your own natural GH) and 1.13iu of synthetic GH then your natural pulsed GH will win every time as it is the GH that has got you from boy to man.......there is a more complex reply *but it is late *and it has been a long week


Showing your age here Paul!

Interesting stuff there, thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> ]Showing your age here Paul!
> 
> Interesting stuff there, thanks


every single day mate


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the approx iu value for saturation dose peptides Is 1.13iu of natural GH release if you was to compare 1.13 iu of GH from peptides (your own natural GH) and 1.13iu of synthetic GH then your natural pulsed GH will win every time as it is the GH that has got you from boy to man.......there is a more complex reply but it is late and it has been a long week


Putting things into presepective like that sure puts a different shine on things...... definatley food for thought.

Thanks again for sharing..... :thumbup1:


----------

